# EVH Wolfgang



## gunshow86de (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anybody heard what the new Wolfgang is going to retail for when it comes out in January?

Thanks


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 27, 2008)

wait like one of his Axis rip-offs or a lower cost frankenstein? any links?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 27, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> wait like one of his Axis rip-offs or a lower cost frankenstein? any links?



I don't know if you can call it an Axis rip off considering the Axis is based on his EVH sig with EBMM.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been wondering on the price of these as well, none of the internet or magazine articles on these has said anything regarding price(s). Kinda makes you think it's gonna be pretty expensive. That being said, Frankenstrat replica aside, the other EVH products have been priced fair. If I had to guess I'd say the top of the line USA one with a quilt top will run somewhere in the $2k range, though I'm just speculating. Seeing as how FMIC is making it, there might be several different "levels" of production. I'd be curious to see if they follow after Peavey and offer an import line as well. They've done a real good job of keeping things hush hush until NAMM.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 27, 2008)

I have to admit I'm curious about this too as one of the models he had on the cover of Guitar World recently has THE weirdest trem I've ever seen!
Guitar World Magazine | Guitar, Tabs, Lessons, Gear & Video - Guitar World

Click on the 1st pic to see what I mean.


----------



## klutvott (Dec 27, 2008)

That headstock is uuuuuuuuuuuuuuglyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 27, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> I have to admit I'm curious about this too as one of the models he had on the cover of Guitar World recently has THE weirdest trem I've ever seen!
> Guitar World Magazine | Guitar, Tabs, Lessons, Gear & Video - Guitar World
> 
> Click on the 1st pic to see what I mean.



That is the latest incarnation of the D-tuna. It's called the Drop-to Hell. In the interview, he says he actually put a bass string on the low-E and the new Drop-to-Hell can go as low as a low A. It can also drop to anywhere in between with a simple flick of the lever. Pretty badass stuff if you ask me.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Im guessing they will be around the $2000.00 range. He should have stuck with EBMM. They make such great guitars. And I doubt this endorsement will last much longer than 2 years cause Im guessing that he will be bored of this new one and hop to another company. If not one hes been to then maybe he will go to something unexpected like PRS. Thatd be an interesting guitar to see. An EVH PRS! Just imagine the price


----------



## Harry (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice finish.
Nasty headstock (and nasty in a bad way)


----------



## That_One_Person (Dec 27, 2008)

That headstock looks like a child's immatation of the old Dean shrimpfork headstock.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 27, 2008)

I like the headstock.

It looks just like they just took the Peavey design and cut out the bit that was unfinished.

Old Peavey Headstock:











New EVH Headstock:


----------



## That_One_Person (Dec 27, 2008)

Actually, that looks way better. I never saw how ugly the Peavey version was.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> Im guessing they will be around the $2000.00 range. He should have stuck with EBMM. They make such great guitars. And I doubt this endorsement will last much longer than 2 years cause Im guessing that he will be bored of this new one and hop to another company. If not one hes been to then maybe he will go to something unexpected like PRS. Thatd be an interesting guitar to see. An EVH PRS! Just imagine the price



Normally I'd agree, but I think FMIC is one of the very few makers with pockets deep enough to keep Eddie happy. If you look back he left all the other manufacturers because at some point his demands start to out way the profit from is gear. 

Though an EVH Custom 22 would be pretty badass. I can picture it now, with an OFR and a Ten-Top decked out in transparent red/white/black stripping.


----------



## Diogene303 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi , 

I was at NAMM this year in Jan and they had eddie's white/cream on on display and i asked the rep there when it was coming out ....and price ! ( it's being launched at NAMM 2009 ) .....i think from what i heard it's going to be about £1800 in UK pounds , so about $2600 in the USA ...that was a ruff figure i was give from the rep on UK price as he didn't really know at the time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked the headstocks on his other sig models but I REALLY don't like this one!


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 29, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Normally I'd agree, but I think FMIC is one of the very few makers with pockets deep enough to keep Eddie happy. If you look back he left all the other manufacturers because at some point his demands start to out way the profit from is gear.
> 
> Though an EVH Custom 22 would be pretty badass. I can picture it now, with an OFR and a Ten-Top decked out in transparent red/white/black stripping.



Someone should do a mock up of a EVH PRS!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 29, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> I like the headstock.
> 
> It looks just like they just took the Peavey design and cut out the bit that was unfinished.
> 
> ...




It's a bottle opener in case EVH falls off the wagon.

Perhaps there'll be a Squier EVH kit, you'll see it right when you walk in the GC door.


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a bit interested in what body wood was used. Because in the GW interview, they're a bit unclear if it's basswood or alder. Interesting that SS frets are going to be standard issue on this.

The accompanying video feature that came on the cd was a bit of a turn off however. It comes across more like one of those late nite infomercials.


----------



## thedonutman (Dec 30, 2008)

Well at least EVH looks less like a hobo nowadays:







Personally I dislike the headstock, but I'm not a huge fan of the wolfgang shape either anyway.


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 31, 2008)

> I'm a bit interested in what body wood was used


.

Should be basswood. Aren't all his sigs basswood? 

If you read the article, though, it discusses how one of the luthiers involved tried to do what he wanted instead of what EVH wanted. Eddie called him out about it not being basswood like he requested. That would kinda lead me to believe it wound up being basswood...no real logic though.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 31, 2008)

this months Guitar World Magazine did a whole thing on it, it should be coming out by spring, if I remember right. and it seems like a really high quality instrument, from what I hear at least.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> Well at least EVH looks less like a hobo nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

that was too funny!

But yeah I dont care much for that headstock either.


----------



## Diogene303 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Well the price is out for you US guys $3000 .....about &#163;2000 in the UK , I've heard Chandlers in richmond here in the UK have four on order 

Have a look at the link below 

This hand-crafted guitar is Eddie Van Halen's baby - USATODAY.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2009)

Diogene303 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well the price is out for you US guys $3000 .....about £2000 in the UK , I've heard Chandlers in richmond here in the UK have four on order
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that that's the retail price (wishing as well). Seeing how it's being built in the FMIC Custom Shop I'm guessing the same price retail/street scaling will be somewhat similar. In that case we're looking at around $2500 street here in the States. The price seems a little steep at first, especially considering the pricing on the Peavey version, bar the imports. Though that seems to be the going rate on an American made, large company guitar these days. 

I'm still interested to know if there's going to be a standard/import run.


----------



## darren (Jan 6, 2009)

From what i've read, this new version has a chambered body, which is a new evolution. I'm sure the headstock design came about because EVH likely just jigsawed off the Peavey trademark "scoop" on his old EVH models after he parted ways with them, and continued to tour with the guitars like that. It does look awfully stupid.


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 6, 2009)

I would love to own one of these, but that price is too steep for me. I love the look of the binding. The body seems a little thicker than his old ones. The white one reminds me of a Les Paul Custom, but EVH-ized.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sure they're great guitars but meh, I'd rather buy a Music Man EVH/Axis, or at that price go custom.


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 6, 2009)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> It's a bottle opener for when EVH falls off the wagon again.



Cynically fixed.


----------



## The Echthros (Jan 8, 2009)

that is too much money. The EBMM Axis and Peavey HP are about 1700 new...just about the same specs...
FMIC markups are fucking stupid...


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 8, 2009)

Eddie fucked up for the first time when he left EBMM. Peavey, Charvel, and Fender- dear god man stick with a fucking company and show some loyalty. I know it's eddie van halen and all but shit... other than touring and releasing greatest hits records the guy hasn't done shit in a decade that's worthwhile. EBMM were his best sigs imho. I'd really like to hear a new van halen record instead of another version of the same damn guitar he has had like 4 different companies make that most people can't afford anyway.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 8, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> Eddie fucked up for the first time when he left EBMM. Peavey, Charvel, and Fender- dear god man stick with a fucking company and show some loyalty. I know it's eddie van halen and all but shit... other than touring and releasing greatest hits records the guy hasn't done shit in a decade that's worthwhile. EBMM were his best sigs imho. I'd really like to hear a new van halen record instead of another version of the same damn guitar he has had like 4 different companies make that most people can't afford anyway.



This  

People give Dave Mustaine flak for changing brands but at least Dave remains creatively active and isn't living in some kind of vegas/cabaret/nostalgia circuit.

Van Halen has lost so much ground since VH3 (outside of the U.S. they've been forgotten) and it's damaged the legacy of the band but to me it feels like EVH putting out all these signature guitar amps etc is just him stalling from what he SHOULD be doing..................MAKING A GODDAMN RECORD! A FULL RECORD OF ALL NEW SONGS NOT TWO OR THREE NEW TUNES FOR YET ANOTHER GREATEST HITS RELEASE!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 10, 2009)

The EVH® Wolfgang Guitar

The specs and all are up on the website. 

Things that caught my attention. The body has a 1 1/2" think maple top, which is a shitload of maple. It still has a basswood back but all that maple on top has got to brighten it up. It also has its own signature Floyd Rose. Eddie wants signature everything now.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 10, 2009)

These guitars are 3000$


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey that 22 grand cheaper than the Frankenstein.


----------

